# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  طلب الفلاشة a13 q8 v1.0 2016 0118

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم الجهاز مهنج عاللوجو فلشته اللمس لا يعمل      السلام عليكم الجهاز مهنج عاللوجو

----------


## gacem20

السام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> السام عليكم ورحمة الله.

 *اخي الرجاء عدم وضع ردود عشوائية حتى لانتخز اجراءت ضددك*

----------


## بدر الطليلي

*وانا لدي نفس المشكله*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدر الطليلي
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وانا لدي نفس المشكله   يا اخي المره القادمه الرجاء انشاء موضوع منفضل
  وكتابة اسم وعنوان واضح  لسهولة المتابعه والرد 
تقبل مروري*

----------

